# Name The Movie: Kid Flicks



## KingdomBlade (Oct 11, 2011)

*RULES:*

One person posts a screenshot of a children's film, making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

Due to the game's constant progress (and multiple accounts of cheating), new rules were formed.
*In order to keep the game flowing, post the RIPEMD-128 hash under the picture of your film using this tool (input the IMDb url into the 'data' bar and click 'Convert Me!', then copy the whole RIPEMD-128 hash). The person who guesses can then check their answer by inputing the IMDb address of their guess into the RIPEMD-128 hash generator and if it matches then it's correct and you are allowed to proceed to post the next film. - Thanks to FAST6191 for this technique.*
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Remember to update the previous movies posted list.
Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up movie either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to GBAtemp's gallery (you could use the quick upload function) or tinypic/photobucket.  Please make sure the name of the movie is not contained in the url.
Don't "hit and run".  If you're going to guess at a movie, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film.  If you take too long posting the next movie (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
To make it easier for people to know whether or not a pic for a particular film has been posted a list is kept along with the scores.  Whenever you update the scores the list should be updated as well.  We've gotten into the habit of using the list to link to the IMDb page for the movie, but if you have trouble with that part, just list the movie.  You'll get the hang of it quick enough!


The theme for this round is *Kid's movies*.  Please make sure your movie would generally fall into this category. Here's a few things to keep in mind for this round.

Has to have had a G or PG rating in its theatrical release. (it's can be seen on IMDB)
It has to be well known. Please don't post something that no one can solve, like.. say an indie movie that only 600 people watched.
It has to have received an English release or a subtitled release in the US. No Bollywood, no foreign cinema, unless, as said previously, with subtitles or dubs.
It has to have minimal violence.
TV Movies are not allowed. (unless they are extremely popular, i.e. High School Musical)
Any genre is generally allowed, so long as it's aimed at or for kids.
A movie that has a G or PG rating but not aimed at children is not allowed. You should be the judge of what constitutes a children's movie.
In the same way, a movie with a PG-13 rating but aimed at children is allowed. (i.e. LoTR Trilogy or Harry Potter)
Animation is allowed, but they must be strictly for kids. (as in, no Simpsons movie) It's suggested to avoid using animated movies though.
There is also a judge for each round for when problems occur.

*This round will run from today (October 11) through November 11.*

Here's the list of all the past Name the Movie threads, just in case anyone wants to reminisce or see how much time has been wasted over the years.


Spoiler



[titlerevious Name the Movie threads]
Original Name the Movie thread (partially archived)
Horror
Sci-Fi
80's comedy
Fantasy
Holiday Theme
Alphabetic Rotation
Yearly Rotation
Talent Pool
Back In Time (movies set in the past)
Six Degrees of Separation
General theme
Another general theme
Sports
Comedy
Remakes, Retellings and Adaptations
Christmas
Animation
Classics
21st Century
War



Here's a peculiar first choice.


Spoiler










3f376635dc13e76cf5a5ce9cb1d887c4


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2011)

The Lizzie McGuire Movie?

Flashbacks from when I used to watch Disney are coming back so hard.

Edit: Also your spoilers aren't working for me, I had to quote to get the image.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 11, 2011)

Correct.

Spoiler tags work fine for me. Try refreshing. Probably just a bug.

*Scores*
*prowler_*: 1



Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry my bad, tj_cool changed how spoilers work so I did have to refresh



Spoiler










05b6a419bdeb14fb5a4aeffeb66b586a


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 11, 2011)

Stuart Little?


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Stuart Little?


It's Stuart Little two (notice the bird!) but I'll give you that since I mistook the picture for number 1 at first and used it in the hash
*Scores*
*prowler_*: 1
*Alan John: *1



Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie
Stuart Little 2


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 11, 2011)

e16f900b036ef4689abb8cb39d3d1567


----------



## Jax (Oct 11, 2011)

Free Willy!


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 11, 2011)

Jax said:


> Free Willy!



yes
*Scores*
*prowler_*: 1
*Alan John: *1
*Jax: *1



Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie
Stuart Little 2
Free Willy


----------



## Jax (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler










528f1a8e566f91ff0505cfa952b19f75


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 11, 2011)

christmas story


----------



## Jax (Oct 11, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:


> christmas story



Bingo!


*Scores*
*prowler_*: 1
*Alan John: *1
*Jax: *1
*DarkShinigami: *1



Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie
Stuart Little 2
Free Willy
A Christmas Story


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 11, 2011)

sorry it took me so long

and i knew that movie cause my family has a tradition of watching it all day christmas

now for my movie






keep in mind my movies will be easy as pie to guess


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 11, 2011)

the pebble and the penguin.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 11, 2011)

yup one of my early childhood movies.

sorry it took me so long was a little busy today
*Scores*
*prowler_*: 1
*Alan John: *1
*Jax: *1
*DarkShinigami: *1
*BrightNeko: *1



Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie
Stuart Little 2
Free Willy
A Christmas Story
*The Pebble and the Penguin*


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler











018695db2b994da06ef3ab3ae8db902b


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 11, 2011)

Kiki's Delivery Service?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes

*Scores*
*prowler_*: 1
*Alan John: *1
*Jax: *1
*DarkShinigami: *1
*BrightNeko: *1
*soulx*: 1



Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie
Stuart Little 2
Free Willy
A Christmas Story
*The Pebble and the Penguin*
Kiki's delivery service


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 11, 2011)

7d6ce6272d59ddcdff962225ca2e0d88


----------



## Nujui (Oct 11, 2011)

Toy Story.

(I'm surprised no one answer this one.)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 11, 2011)

Correct.

*Scores*
*prowler_*: 1
*Alan John: *1
*Jax: *1
*DarkShinigami: *1
*BrightNeko: *1
*soulx*: 1
*Nujui*: 1



Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie
Stuart Little 2
Free Willy
A Christmas Story
The Pebble and the Penguin
Kiki's delivery service
*Toy Story*


----------



## Nujui (Oct 11, 2011)

5c4ca5272125aa14b510b2529d9f55eb


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 11, 2011)

rockadoodle (probably spelled it wrong)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 13, 2011)

Correct. (hash matches)

*Scores*
*BrightNeko: *2
*prowler_*: 1
*Alan John: *1
*Jax: *1
*DarkShinigami: *1
*soulx*: 1
*Nujui*: 1



Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie
Stuart Little 2
Free Willy
A Christmas Story
The Pebble and the Penguin
Kiki's delivery service
*Toy Story*
Rock-a-Doodle


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 13, 2011)

350bb7ddd7d5d7d9877937d6864ff4b4


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

Eldorado or whatever it's called.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

More accurately:
The Road to El Dorado


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 13, 2011)

I think paarish gets it because of the full name


*Scores*
*BrightNeko: *2
*prowler_*: 1
*Alan John: *1
*Jax: *1
*DarkShinigami: *1
*soulx*: 1
*Nujui*: 1
*Paarish:* 1



Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie
Stuart Little 2
Free Willy
A Christmas Story
The Pebble and the Penguin
Kiki's delivery service
*Toy Story*
Rock-a-Doodle
The Road to El Dorado


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

Spoiler











8f830bd214eb82996382c032a8ec5c2f


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

Hook.

I got this bitch.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

Hehe yep! 

*Scores*
*BrightNeko: *2
*prowler_*: 1
*Alan John: *1
*Jax: *1
*DarkShinigami: *1
*soulx*: 1
*Nujui*: 1
*Paarish:* 1
*Guild McCommunist:* 1



Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie
Stuart Little 2
Free Willy
A Christmas Story
The Pebble and the Penguin
Kiki's delivery service
Toy Story
Rock-a-Doodle
The Road to El Dorado
Hook


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

Spoiler











6f37f0692bf91ae92d0cd6c7bc54a034


----------



## Nujui (Oct 13, 2011)

_Muppet Treasure Island? _


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2011)

Muppets Treasure Island?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, it's Muppet Treasure Island. TIM CURRY.

*Scores*
*BrightNeko: *2
*Nujui*: 2
*prowler_*: 1
*Alan John: *1
*Jax: *1
*DarkShinigami: *1
*soulx*: 1
*Paarish:* 1
*Guild McCommunist:* 1



Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie
Stuart Little 2
Free Willy
A Christmas Story
The Pebble and the Penguin
Kiki's delivery service
Toy Story
Rock-a-Doodle
The Road to El Dorado
Hook
Muppet Treasure Island


----------



## Nujui (Oct 13, 2011)

Thought so.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

Little Nemo in Slumberland?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland.
Definitely


----------



## Nujui (Oct 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Little Nemo in Slumberland?


Correct, and sorry, I forgot the hash number XD.

*Scores*
*Guild McCommunist:* 2
*BrightNeko: *2
*Nujui*: 2
*prowler_*: 1
*Alan John: *1
*Jax: *1
*DarkShinigami: *1
*soulx*: 1
*Paarish:* 1




Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie
Stuart Little 2
Free Willy
A Christmas Story
The Pebble and the Penguin
Kiki's delivery service
Toy Story
Rock-a-Doodle
The Road to El Dorado
Hook
Muppet Treasure Island
*Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland.*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

a6fe5cda68fbe1ed0395920a7677b3a7


----------



## Forstride (Oct 13, 2011)

Sound of Music







d1bd7c5b031f6a6b780cdbe7cedd3cbc


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

Correct!

*Scores*
*Guild McCommunist:* 2
*BrightNeko: *2
*Nujui*: 2
*prowler_*: 1
*Alan John: *1
*Jax: *1
*DarkShinigami: *1
*soulx*: 1
*Paarish:* 1
*TDWP FTW:* 1




Spoiler



The Lizzie Mcguire Movie
Stuart Little 2
Free Willy
A Christmas Story
The Pebble and the Penguin
Kiki's delivery service
Toy Story
Rock-a-Doodle
The Road to El Dorado
Hook
Muppet Treasure Island
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland.
Sound of Music


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

The Brave Little Toaster.


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 27, 2011)

Dammit, I completely missed this round, it was an easy one as well D:

Are we going to start another one?


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 28, 2011)

Considering the round died 2 days after it started, I don't think so.


----------

